# Any 2016 new bow rumors?



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone know what's coming out? Looking at selling my new breed cyborg and my chill and chill r, just wondering if I should wait or hold onto the R


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Personally, I hope nothing. At least nothing I want.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Maybe Mathews will come out with a tri cam bow.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

probably wont know much for another 4 months.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

It will be faster then you need, more accurate then you can shoot, no quieter than a 2008 CP Bowtech, and will be full of gimmicks that don't make bows shoot any better then ones from 2010. Get your wallets out!!!!


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

ttt


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Abbott said:


> Maybe Mathews will come out with a tri cam bow.


Hoyt will come out with all new limbs that are easier to cut and sand splinter/slivers! But in all seriousness I haven't heard anything


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Whatever comes out I know its out of the question for me. Bought 2 2015 bows this year. So that will have to last me for the next few years. I say that now but I normally end up with a new Mathews every year.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> It will be faster then you need, more accurate then you can shoot, no quieter than a 2008 CP Bowtech, and will be full of gimmicks that don't make bows shoot any better then ones from 2010. Get your wallets out!!!!


Hit the nail on the head but people will flock to them. Lol


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

It would be very hard to resist if Bowtech came out with a 34" ATA carbon bow or if Elite came out with a 345-355 IBO bow.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Abbott said:


> Maybe Mathews will come out with a tri cam bow.


Hoyt's debuting their new Chinese made lineup. Oh wait , you're already shooting one. My bad.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Hidden Danger said:


> Hoyt's debuting their new Chinese made lineup. Oh wait , you're already shooting one. My bad.


Here we go!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I hear Bowtech is making a line of bows who's limbs will actually hold together ....................................................................................... BTW, I own two BTs ...lol... love 'em both


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathews will come out with a stringless bow, 
Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Mathews will come out with a stringless bow,
> Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
> Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
> Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.


Winner!!


----------



## cqbdoc10 (Oct 15, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> Mathews will come out with a stringless bow,
> Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
> Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
> Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Mathews will have a really no cam bow. Then get back into the Oly Recurve style...


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> It would be very hard to resist if Bowtech came out with a 34" ATA carbon bow or if Elite came out with a 345-355 IBO bow.


Yes it would be. 

a carbon cpxl with DL specific cams would be a bad son of a beef


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Elite will come out with a bow that is slower than the Synergy.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ian said:


> Mathews will have a really no cam bow. Then get back into the Oly Recurve style...


And then say they invented it & say its a 380 IBO


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> It would be very hard to resist if Elite came out with a 345-355 IBO bow.



I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. Pete has posted more than once stating "Elite will stay out of the speed game".


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> Mathews will come out with a stringless bow,
> Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
> Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
> Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.


Good one.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

I heard they'll all go up another $100.00...


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> Mathews will come out with a stringless bow,
> Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
> Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
> Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.


Now that is priceless....no , wait...they will all cost at least 100 bucks more too..you left that part out...Lol...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was able to see the new Mathews bow names ahead of time last year by checking their trademark applications...I just checked and they have 2 new applications from this year for "Gen-X" and "Changing The Game" and both are listed as archery bows.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Someone told me they heard from Bear at ATA that they were making a speed bow that wasn't ready for ATA but would be ready 2016.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't know but if Mathews comes out with an HTR with Wake cams on it I will be a hot mess.


----------



## ojogallegos (Apr 23, 2011)

Incremental changes, more $ spent on advertising propaganda making it appear that the new bows shoot better, when in fact the past three to four years have brought only slight changes. Top manufacturers come up with more and better ads to sell bows each year.


----------



## OnPar (Jan 30, 2007)

ChuckA84 said:


> I was able to see the new Mathews bow names ahead of time last year by checking their trademark applications...I just checked and they have 2 new applications from this year for "Gen-X" and "Changing The Game" and both are listed as archery bows.


"MXB" and "HYPE" too apparently.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Now if Mathews came out with an HTR riser with Chill R cams, a 340+ IBO with a near 7" bh...we'd have a new bow I might buy.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm itching for Prime to make a 32" +/- bow with a 6" BH... 345-350 IBO... If they do, I'll own one.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

Whaack said:


> Don't know but if Mathews comes out with an HTR with Wake cams on it I will be a hot mess.


I just bought a Chill R and Chill X, but if this happens, I see another new bow in the near future...


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

deadduck357 said:


> It would be very hard to resist if Bowtech came out with a 34" ATA carbon bow or if Elite came out with a 345-355 IBO bow.


win & Win has an all carbon bow 34" called shadow 34
They really make a great bow


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

OnPar said:


> "MXB" and "HYPE" too apparently.


Hype is a mission by mathews bow and mxb is a mission crossbow


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

JDUB007 said:


> Now if Mathews came out with an HTR riser with Chill R cams, a 340+ IBO with a near 7" bh...we'd have a new bow I might buy.


Agreed....


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

You can't hardly find the 2015's yet.........lol. Relax :wink:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

The rumor is I'll drop big $$ on the new models. Well, not a rumor but a ritual.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. Pete has posted more than once stating "Elite will stay out of the speed game".


and Matt McPherson is also on video stating that single cams bows are superior and mathews will never build a dual cam bow...

I think Elite will do another speed bow. They have to. People are wanting one. Back when the Pulse was around their following was small and they didnt push it. Now they have so many more people shooting them they can and will sell more if the bow is the same quality. 

I have been told by an Elite employee big things are coming in October.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> and Matt McPherson is also on video stating that single cams bows are superior and mathews will never build a dual cam bow...
> 
> I think Elite will do another speed bow. They have to. People are wanting one. Back when the Pulse was around their following was small and they didnt push it. Now they have so many more people shooting them they can and will sell more if the bow is the same quality.
> 
> I have been told by an Elite employee big things are coming in October.


Every company says big things are coming every year and then they release the same bow as the last year that's 2" shorter ATA or has 1 little added gizmo. Most of their definitions of "big things" and mine are quite different.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

After owning and selling a 2015 Hoyt ill never go back to a new bow. All used for me from now on


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

lachypetersen22 said:


> Someone told me they heard from Bear at ATA that they were making a speed bow that wasn't ready for ATA but would be ready 2016.


Also heard that from a Bear rep. when he was at my local shop.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whaack said:


> Don't know but if Mathews comes out with an HTR with Wake cams on it I will be a hot mess.


That would be awesome but could they get the MSRP to $999 or under?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

brtesite said:


> win & Win has an all carbon bow 34" called shadow 34
> They really make a great bow


I know nothing about Win & Win. Have heard of them but never even seen one..


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. Pete has posted more than once stating "Elite will stay out of the speed game".


Never say never, it's business.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

brtesite said:


> win & Win has an all carbon bow 34" called shadow 34
> They really make a great bow


I had never heard of that company before today.


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I had never heard of that company before today.


Massive company out of Korea. One of the World leaders in Olympic recurves. They were in the carbon bow game LONG before Hoyt and Bowtech.


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

I am really hoping Matt or his R&D group are listening to this and put the AVS cam on the HTR riser. I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

tribend said:


> I am really hoping Matt or his R&D group are listening to this and put the AVS cam on the HTR riser. I would buy one in a heartbeat.


Could a fella get a set of barnsdale limbs and make this happen?

Don't know much about mathews. I had a helim a couple years ago. once I got used to the grip I really liked that bow. probably the easiest pullin bow I've had in a few years.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Elite told my dealer they would have 3 new bows october 1st. Kinda like hoyt's lineup a short one a long one and a fast one.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

573mms said:


> Elite told my dealer they would have 3 new bows october 1st. Kinda like hoyt's lineup a short one a long one and a fast one.


Uh oh. 

Wander what they're callin fast and wander what the ATA gonna be on it. If they come out with a 34" 345 bow their sales are gonna go through the roof


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Wander what they're callin fast and wander what the ATA gonna be on it. If they come out with a 34" 345 bow their sales are gonna go through the roof


Honestly hope they don't because I'd probably have to get one (if it had a 6.5" BH).


----------



## CambowAZ (Mar 15, 2014)

PSE - will come out with another super fast, yet super generic bow.
HOYT - will revolutionize the industry with another bow that requires the same pre-lean and tweaking as the last 6 years of "new" bows.
BOWTECH - will thrill us with true innovation, only to find out a few months later that it will fail more than they'd like it to.
MATHEWS - will continue to make solid products that and everyone will bash on them anyway.
OBSESSION - will continue making attractive bows and will inflate their advertised speeds even more, the hype will continue, and any pro shop carrying them will be proud to sell these smooth-shooting beautifully crafted bows, then get embarrassed when they hit the chronograph and they have to answer for their lack of performance. People will live with it because they like the paint-job.
XPEDITION - will stay steady and keep adding happy bow owners like the quiet giant that they have the potential to be.
ATHENS - will have their same loyal fans, but fail to penetrate a market that is getting saturated with newcomers.
NEW BREED - Ditto
ELITE - will continue to make super-smooth bows that shoot like a dream, people will say they're slow, they will finally introduce a speed-bow even thought they said they never would


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Mathews will come out with the No Cam XS


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> Mathews will come out with a stringless bow,
> Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
> Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
> Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.




^This is hilarious...mostly because its true haha


----------



## Doc Peter (Feb 16, 2015)

Sold, I want at least two and maybe three.

:teeth:


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hidden Danger said:


> Hoyt's debuting their new Chinese made lineup. Oh wait , you're already shooting one. My bad.


Chinese???
That explains those limbs then.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Whaack said:


> Don't know but if Mathews comes out with an HTR with Wake cams on it I will be a hot mess.


Bingo! Me too!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

tribend said:


> I am really hoping Matt or his R&D group are listening to this and put the AVS cam on the HTR riser. I would buy one in a heartbeat.


Me too. Hey matt, I hope your listening.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

blance7 said:


> ^This is hilarious...mostly because its true haha


Yes but they forgot to add that Hoyt will include a DIY repair kit with a fingernail clipper, sandpaper and superglue.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

deadduck357 said:


> Yes but they forgot to add that Hoyt will include a DIY repair kit with a fingernail clipper, sandpaper and superglue.


Don't forget the wok , some chop sticks and the nunchuks for the complete tuning kit.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

I think people have got some pretty accurate predictions here. How about names...

Mathews - add XT or XS to the end of a shorter version of half their current models
PSE - the Super Duper Fast
Hoyt - the Splinter
Obsession - the Wait
Bowtech - the Explosion
Elite - the Molasses


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

The "wait" that's hilarious !!!!


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I think people have got some pretty accurate predictions here. How about names...
> 
> Mathews - add XT or XS to the end of a shorter version of half their current models
> PSE - the Super Duper Fast
> ...


Hoyt's camo will have "Splinter" from the ninja turtles on both the limbs


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Mathews will come out with something impressive!!!
Just kidding that's been the rumor for 20yrs now and it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought 3 bows that were 2015 models and went back to the 2014 models I previously had. I swear I'm not going to do that this year maybe........


----------



## highstrung556 (Dec 14, 2011)

I shoot a Hoyt Faktor Turbo. Recently upgraded from a Hoyt Vector Turbo.
I shot the Hoyt Nitrum Turbo and decided to keep my HFT. I just wasn't wowed.

For me to spend $1k on a new bow, Hoyt better do something significant this year.

I left Mathews after I bought my Creed TLC. I shot it through a chronograph and suddenly was overcome with guilt for having 
Spent so much on such exaggerated IBO claimed bow.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I think people have got some pretty accurate predictions here. How about names...
> 
> Mathews - add XT or XS to the end of a shorter version of half their current models
> PSE - the Super Duper Fast
> ...



Best reply right here haha^^^


----------



## 3bladebandit (Apr 14, 2013)

How do you view the trademark apps?


----------



## mcdickson (Sep 2, 2012)

Bowtech RPM 370. 5inch brace height. Somebody has to take the crown from pse sometime


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Bowtech is tired of the legacy of there limbs so they release a new limbless bow. You get the best shoot thru riser ever developed with an Octane shoot thru rest made out of Titanium and 3 arrows that are 40/64's and each arrow has a dry chemical model rocket engine in it. The bow will be called the Offspring Rocket.:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Elite will have a "speed bow" and by speed bow likely only 340.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Elite will have a "speed bow" and by speed bow likely only 340.


So kinda like the hoyt "turbo" models from 2014 lol


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

What do ya'll think prime will do for '16? 
Also when do they release their new bows?
If I can find a LH rival 28/60 at a steal then I'm gonna try to get it but if not I will probably wait and see what comes out anyhow and then continue my search for a rival.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

mcdickson said:


> Bowtech RPM 370. 5inch brace height. Somebody has to take the crown from pse sometime



Yeah a rpm 370 that really only goes 355-360 just like there 360 that went 350.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Elite will have a "speed bow" and by speed bow likely only 340.


I will be ok with this. That is still a little more speed but should still be very shootable.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Not 2016, but the late releases this year from Strother Archery will surprise some folks. They look good and draw and shoot as smooth as anything on the market today.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

PSE will have a new speed bow with a 4.5" BH and it will sell like hotcakes and many will post here that they're having a hard time being accurate with it.


----------



## Gretch150 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm hoping New Breed will make a 350+ IBO bow!


----------



## Hoggit (Jul 3, 2015)

They can't build a dual cam bow that shoots good.


----------



## steenberge (Jun 15, 2013)

PSE Full Trottle will still be the best bow on the planet in 2016 and 2017. Then in 2018 PSE will release their 375IBO. Then they will release their 380IBO in 2020. This is my prediction.


----------



## TEXASFAN85 (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what apa has in store I really like the looks of there bows just wish there was dealer even relatively close to me so I could shot one to see how it shoots and feels.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

TEXASFAN85 said:


> Does anyone know what apa has in store I really like the looks of there bows just wish there was dealer even relatively close to me so I could shot one to see how it shoots and feels.


I hear ya, I'm in new zealand and I'm wondering if I should just order one


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Xpedition will release a 34" ata, 7" brace bow that shoots 340 to 345 fps. I will own one or maybe two.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

Onpoint85 said:


> What do ya'll think prime will do for '16?
> Also when do they release their new bows?
> If I can find a LH rival 28/60 at a steal then I'm gonna try to get it but if not I will probably wait and see what comes out anyhow and then continue my search for a rival.


Idk but, I'd like to see a 38" ATA bow hitting 330 IBO speeds. That along with everything else they have done would make a perfect 3D rig.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hoyt will put the Turbo cams on longer brace height bows and rate them at 340 but they will do mid to upper 340 speeds. Hope you are listening Hoyt.


----------



## ukslinger (Dec 1, 2012)

A lot of different bows will get released and panned as garbage by folks who've never shot them...just a guess


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

ukslinger said:


> A lot of different bows will get released and panned as garbage by folks who've never shot them...just a guess



Yep^^^


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

whack n stack said:


> The rumor is I'll drop big $$ on the new models. Well, not a rumor but a ritual.


Oh yeah!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Somebody will definitely come up with something "revolutionary".


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Mathews will come out with a stringless bow,
> Obsession will introduce their 2016 line that will arrive in 2017......
> Pse flagship will be a smooth bow....until you draw it.
> Bowtech will produce a bow that is shrapnel free, wait I am going a little far with that one.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Elite takes the riser cage on the victory and extends it down to the shelf. Calls it the victory st, standing for shoot thru. Their new speed bow suspiciously looks like a pulse and will have that name. They sign a foreign pro, damsbo maybe.

Prime goes modular on all their cams. PCMXL. They keep all current models for another year but add a low stab mount hole to rear of risers. They pick up a competitive open 3d pro, Chris Hacker maybe.

Bear breaks out a speed bow at 365 and a 38 inch 7 in bh Anarchy look alike, make some waves in amateur 3d

Hoyt does a little more milling and adds another 100$ to their price tag, loose a couple more pros

Mathews realizes the no cam isn't fitting the bill for alot of pros and extends the chill x to 37 ata and call it the chill T, they won't make much noise with changes in the pro ranks but quietly pick up semi pros and up and comers 

I'm all out of predictions for now...


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Dang id say thats about spot on Topper.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

jmack73 said:


> I bought 3 bows that were 2015 models and went back to the 2014 models I previously had. I swear I'm not going to do that this year maybe........


Sounds like the Chinese had an off year in 2015!


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mathews will most definitely expand on the ever popular Chill X. They're starting to realize these long bows sell really well and hopefully they will answer everyone's prayers of a 37-38" Chill X. They will lose the ridge in the Chill X Pro grip, maybe the Chill X Pro all together and just offer anodized finishes on a bow with a removable grip. Maybe team up with HDA? Ok, the last one won't happen but the rest of it probably will. I bet that's what the Gen-X is.....


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Coug09 said:


> Mathews will most definitely expand on the ever popular Chill X. They're starting to realize these long bows sell really well and hopefully they will answer everyone's prayers of a 37-38" Chill X. They will lose the ridge in the Chill X Pro grip, maybe the Chill X Pro all together and just offer anodized finishes on a bow with a removable grip. Maybe team up with HDA? Ok, the last one won't happen but the rest of it probably will. I bet that's what the Gen-X is.....


I'm on the fence I'm currently interested in the chill X, wake or prodigy but if matthews bring out a htr with dyad cams I'd probably get that


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well as always ill have a few of the 16s Im sure.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

w8indq said:


> I'm on the fence I'm currently interested in the chill X, wake or prodigy but if matthews bring out a htr with dyad cams I'd probably get that


I was going to wait until next year and see if Mathews came out with an HTR with Chill cams to upgrade, but the Prodigy really blew me away.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Topper1018 said:


> *Prime goes modular on all their cams. PCMXL. *They keep all current models for another year but add a low stab mount hole to rear of risers. They pick up a competitive open 3d pro, Chris Hacker maybe.


But will they maintain that smooooooth draw??


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. Pete has posted more than once stating "Elite will stay out of the speed game".


Then you should also know that for years Pete stated that they target hunters and not target shooters. Wouldn't be that hard to re-engineer the pulse.


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

Bow Only said:


> Not 2016, but the late releases this year from Strother Archery will surprise some folks. They look good and draw and shoot as smooth as anything on the market today.


With a 5 to 6 month wait time


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

heres my prediction. all the fan boys are gonna brag about their new 16's, and everybody will have something to complain about, some people will like them, some people wont, and hot damn, i cant wait to pick up the 15's for dirt cheap because of the "old technology"


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Onpoint85 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Wander what they're callin fast and wander what the ATA gonna be on it. If they come out with a 34" 345 bow their sales are gonna go through the roof


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up^^^


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Elite will have a "speed bow" and by speed bow likely only 340.


That would be record breaking for the new ownership/engineer team...Next will be a cam cage that only allows the bow to be drawn when on property your allowed to be hunting..The flagship bow will be called the DNR..

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Hoyt will come out with all new limbs that are easier to cut and sand splinter/slivers! But in all seriousness I haven't heard anything


I wish they would so I wouldn't have to wait so long. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2563130


----------



## Damon. (Jul 4, 2015)

This is the 2016 Blackhawk for those interested. Got the other day. Thought I had received the wrong bow but spoke to PSE and said this is the new design. Looks similar to a Samick Stingray...


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Damon. said:


> This is the 2016 Blackhawk for those interested. Got the other day. Thought I had received the wrong bow but spoke to PSE and said this is the new design. Looks similar to a Samick Stingray...
> View attachment 2444402
> 
> View attachment 2444418


That's a good looking recurve


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Well mathews finally came out with a new target bow after 10 years, so it'll prob be a minimum of 5 before they start laying out ideas for a new one.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

we have some brand new 2014 Win & Win 34" Shadow model All carbon bows 50, 60 & 70 lbs max. $495.00 + shipping comes with a case if interested PM me to see what is available


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

ttt


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

nochance said:


> Then you should also know that for years Pete stated that they target hunters and not target shooters. Wouldn't be that hard to re-engineer the pulse.


So he signs a couple of the very best target shooters????


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

so pse has released their target line up any others out there?


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Onpoint85 said:


> What do ya'll think prime will do for '16?
> Also when do they release their new bows?
> If I can find a LH rival 28/60 at a steal then I'm gonna try to get it but if not I will probably wait and see what comes out anyhow and then continue my search for a rival.



Im currently shooting Mathews but Prime is at the top of my watch list for next year.


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea looking forward to what prime has in the works


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

ChadMoore said:


> Im currentlt shooting Mathews but Prime is at the top of my watch list for next year.


I think I've decided against prime

I'm really liking my bowtech experience. 
The way my injury is, it's hard to find a draw cycle that is perfect for me but alot are acceptable. wish the experience was a little smoother but, it's not terrible. The Cpxl was one of the better draw cycles I've felt. Really like the mathews chill x draw cycle. I thought I liked the no cam but for some reason I tired quickly shooting that bow. 

The draw cycle on the no cam really has me stumped.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Onpoint85 said:


> I think I've decided against prime
> 
> I'm really liking my bowtech experience.
> The way my injury is, it's hard to find a draw cycle that is perfect for me but alot are acceptable. wish the experience was a little smoother but, it's not terrible. The Cpxl was one of the better draw cycles I've felt. Really like the mathews chill x draw cycle. I thought I liked the no cam but for some reason I tired quickly shooting that bow.
> ...


I feel ya. 

Truth me told Im gonna hit the great american outdoor show and shoot every bow I can. Lol. See where I end up. 

Last year I went to get a Hoyt walked out with a Mathews. This year Im walking in looking for a Prime and Ill walk out with ________?


----------



## AlphaRomeo21 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bowtech will come out with a 32" Ata bow with a similar looking riser to the boss but this one will be called the leader.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

370fps bow this year from bear or pse. htr extreme prob. hoyt will copy elites riser again. obsession will release new camo that you wont get for 6 months or more. new breed will continue with crazy riser designs.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

BeastofEast said:


> 370fps bow this year from bear or pse. htr extreme prob. hoyt will copy elites riser again. obsession will release new camo that you wont get for 6 months or more. new breed will continue with crazy riser designs.


I still haven't give bear a fighting chance. If i could have found a left handed anarchy hc for a steal, I probably would have. I'd say your prediction of a barn burner from them this year is spot on.

pse is supposed to be releasing something that won't dethrone thr full throttle for speed, but it's supposed to be something completely new. Csnt wait to see it.

I'd like to see a carbon riser wake with a 6.5" brace. Never gonna happen though. I think I could get used to the no cam draw cycle so that may not be out of the question. Wish it wasn't so heavy. I'm a lefty with a bad right shoulder. I can't shoot bit for about 30 minutes at a time or my form goes to hell. Thinking a lighter bow might fix this


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

ChadMoore said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> Truth me told Im gonna hit the great american outdoor show and shoot every bow I can. Lol. See where I end up.
> 
> Last year I went to get a Hoyt walked out with a Mathews. This year Im walking in looking for a Prime and Ill walk out with ________?


Thanks for posting that. I will attend too. Doesn't look like many manufacturers are on the attendee list. I guess it's the vendors that will be showcasing the the various offerings for 2016?


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Mr-Mike said:


> Thanks for posting that. I will attend too. Doesn't look like many manufacturers are on the attendee list. I guess it's the vendors that will be showcasing the the various offerings for 2016?


Correct. Its not like ATA. 

They have an entire Archery Hall of local dealers pushing new products and clearing out last seasons equipment. I worked a killer deal on my Mathews Creed XS.


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bow Only said:


> Not 2016, but the late releases this year from Strother Archery will surprise some folks. They look good and draw and shoot as smooth as anything on the market today.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

ChadMoore said:


> Correct. Its not like ATA.
> 
> They have an entire Archery Hall of local dealers pushing new products and clearing out last seasons equipment. I worked a killer deal on my Mathews Creed XS.


Where's this place at?

I'm in western kentucky. It's hard to find left handed bows to try. Most times I do alot of research online and then try to find a right handed one to try. all that does is let me know if I like the draw cycle, wall, valley and if it's quiet enough. Still don't let me know if it's that perfect fit for me.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Onpoint85 said:


> Where's this place at?
> 
> I'm in western kentucky. It's hard to find left handed bows to try. Most times I do alot of research online and then try to find a right handed one to try. all that does is let me know if I like the draw cycle, wall, valley and if it's quiet enough. Still don't let me know if it's that perfect fit for me.


Im in Maryland. The show is in Harrisburg PA. Being a righty Im not sure how many left handed bows they had out there.


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

Onpoint85 said:


> Where's this place at?
> 
> I'm in western kentucky. It's hard to find left handed bows to try. Most times I do alot of research online and then try to find a right handed one to try. all that does is let me know if I like the draw cycle, wall, valley and if it's quiet enough. Still don't let me know if it's that perfect fit for me.


Maybe you call a shop (say Lancaster) and ask them to bring some leftys if they can. You should be ready to buy on the spot though.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

the phenom said:


> that would be record breaking for the new ownership/engineer team...next will be a cam cage that only allows the bow to be drawn when on property your allowed to be hunting..the flagship bow will be called the dnr..
> 
> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


omg!!!


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

lachypetersen22 said:


> Yeah a rpm 370 that really only goes 355-360 just like there 360 that went 350.


Gold


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr-Mike said:


> Maybe you call a shop (say Lancaster) and ask them to bring some leftys if they can. You should be ready to buy on the spot though.


Never even thought about that.

I've made post on here reaching out to left hand archery in west tennesse, west kentucky and the Evansville Indiana area and have only found one guy with a left handed bow I was interested in trying. 

What still stumps me is that nocam. I thought it pulled smooth and easy at first but after a short time I couldn't hardly pull 70 back. Picked thr chill x up and it still felt smooth
30 minutes prior to this, (first moments with each bow) I thought the no cam drew smoother. 

Been shooting for over 20 years and have never been stumped like this. 

How can a bow be easy to pull but hard at the same damn time? Lol


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bow Only said:


> Not 2016, but the late releases this year from Strother Archery will surprise some folks. They look good and draw and shoot as smooth as anything on the market today.


And have a resale value of $50.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> I think I've decided against prime
> 
> I'm really liking my bowtech experience.
> The way my injury is, it's hard to find a draw cycle that is perfect for me but alot are acceptable. wish the experience was a little smoother but, it's not terrible. The Cpxl was one of the better draw cycles I've felt. Really like the mathews chill x draw cycle. I thought I liked the no cam but for some reason I tired quickly shooting that bow.
> ...


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

mcdickson said:


> Bowtech RPM 370. 5inch brace height. Somebody has to take the crown from pse sometime


Yeah maybe but with that speed there needs to be stability....wouldn't want to be around when that bomb goes off...lol


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

joffutt1 said:


> And have a resale value of $50.


I know nothing about Strother and I am not joining-in on the 'bash' but that was a pretty funny comment, generally speaking...


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr-Mike said:


> I know nothing about Strother and I am not joining-in on the 'bash' but that was a pretty funny comment, generally speaking...


Strother was, and still is, a great bow. Some still say they were the highest quality bows ever built. What makes bow only's comment so funny is that there is no longer a Strother. Obsession bought the name and planned to slap the Strother name on some new rigs. Don't think that will ever happen, and even if it does, they won't be the high quality that made the company known. Just because something looks cool and has a pretty paint job doesn't mean it's worth more than its weight in scrap. 

Now if someone could continue on with the high standards of quality and extremely tight tolerances that made the "old" Strother a big player that would be awesome....... Losing the Strother name would be a bonus


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

No others?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

w8indq said:


> so pse has released their target line up any others out there?


New Breed released one the hour before. Placed my order.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> New Breed released one the hour before. Placed my order.


elevation looks good man


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^ I thought so too, same silky draw cycle they're known for as well.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^ I thought so too, same silky draw cycle they're known for as well.


Same cam as the blade or the bionix 2.0?


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

I shot a Blade, super good looking bow, found it to have a slight hand vibration but hard to fault it. Draw is smooth.


----------



## jrflynn619 (Nov 12, 2014)

Or a -1 cam


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

mibowhunter2094 said:


> Strother was, and still is, a great bow. Some still say they were the highest quality bows ever built. What makes bow only's comment so funny is that there is no longer a Strother. Obsession bought the name and planned to slap the Strother name on some new rigs. Don't think that will ever happen, and even if it does, they won't be the high quality that made the company known. Just because something looks cool and has a pretty paint job doesn't mean it's worth more than its weight in scrap.
> 
> Now if someone could continue on with the high standards of quality and extremely tight tolerances that made the "old" Strother a big player that would be awesome....... Losing the Strother name would be a bonus


People say crazy things.


----------



## mg3320 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is a rumor I guarantee to be true. Anybody that buys a new 2016 bow will over pay for it, and it will be worth less than 50% of the purchase price in two years. How's that ......

Folks it's all marketing hype. I have a 2011 Alphaburner that will shoot as fast and smooth as anything Hoyt makes today. I am not paying for this year's latest cam until it's last year's latest cam


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

joffutt1 said:


> People say crazy things.


Smartest decision ever made by the company was to sell the Strother name.

I wish Moxie archery the best of luck and hope they become the next elite archery.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Seeing and hearing things from most manufacturers but nothing from Bowtech. Wonder if they're going out of business?


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> Seeing and hearing things from most manufacturers but nothing from Bowtech. Wonder if they're going out of business?


Bowtech is always the last one to come out, usually the shot show.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

573mms said:


> Bowtech is always the last one to come out, usually the shot show.


Hehehe "shot show".


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree the Alphaburner was a great shooting bow but the axle to axle was long, it weighed a bit heavy and cam specific. A Spyder30 Faktor30 or Nitrum 30 #3 cam draw sooo smooth, light with less than 30 inch compact smaller lighter design. From the three I compared is marketing hype but your Alphaburner is down right stone age. Hehe



mg3320 said:


> Here is a rumor I guarantee to be true. Anybody that buys a new 2016 bow will over pay for it, and it will be worth less than 50% of the purchase price in two years. How's that ......
> 
> Folks it's all marketing hype. I have a 2011 Alphaburner that will shoot as fast and smooth as anything Hoyt makes today. I am not paying for this year's latest cam until it's last year's latest cam


----------



## Knight 1988 (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought the New Breed Horizon had those specs but with a 39" ata


----------

